# my classic Se-R



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean... white on white never fails


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

looks good. gonna drop it?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice looking ride.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

thanks, I have plans for it but I can't decide if I want to keep the sleeper look or not. 

Its really a bitch keeping the wheels clean though.

I want to upgrade the brakes with a big brakes on the front and rear, new wheels and tires, tinted windows, tsuru conversion kit, hid light conversion kit, carbon fiber hood from fieber images, and definately a new paint job along with a repair job on the rear quarter panel.

I am completely open to any suggestions...


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

thats hella clean nice job. i wish my headlights where nice and clear stupid plastic headlights


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Clean Ride.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> I want to upgrade the brakes with a big brakes on the front and rear, new wheels and tires, tinted windows, tsuru conversion kit, hid light conversion kit, carbon fiber hood from fieber images, and definately a new paint job along with a repair job on the rear quarter panel.


No engine mods? With all that bling bling you got to have a little hp to back it up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

*clean ride......*

It nice to see another "brother" that is into Nissans.

What performance mods have you done?


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Of course I am going to do some engine mods. I am moving to Japan in two weeks and plan to scour the junk yards for a SR20DET Bluebird Turbo. I think that what it is called... I am not an engine person so I don't much about them. I also want to get the Fujitsubu header and any other JDM parts that I can get ahold to.


----------

